# Trying to unlock an LG Cosmos 3



## drakorex (Jan 16, 2014)

Got it from ebay. It's verizon. It doesn't use a sim card. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Chocolina (Jan 17, 2014)

If it's a SIM lock, you'll need the PUK, which in most cases can be found on your (In this case their) Verizon account. You'll also need things like the phone number assigned to the phone as well as the IMEI and/or serial number. You can find your phone's serial and IMEI numbers on your phone's box. If you didn't get your phone with the box on ebay, then you'll have to ask the guy you bought it from.

You can find IMEI, Phone number, and serial number from your phone's status in settings, but if you're SIM locked, then you shouldn't be able to do even that on the device, so the box is important. But you'll likely need to ask the guy you bought the LG from for the phone number.

You can also try Google and XDA for more precise information, tutorials, and possible other solutions.


If it's a Pin or Pattern lock, you can factory reset the phone from your recovery menu.


----------

